# Hummer/Wasp Doing Lunch-Multi-Strobe



## z06-jim (Aug 1, 2010)

For those that asked about my flash set-up after my last thread I've included a shot of one of the configurations I&#8217;ve been playing with.
This one shown has a total of 6 flashes having 5 slaves and one master on camera.
I&#8217;ve added a couple more strobes since that pic was taken and the hummer shots I included here are with the new 8 flash configuration.
_1DIV.....EF 600mm w/ext. tubes....&#8221;8" Canon 580EXII flashes_



























_



_


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2010)

Incredible! Nice! Awesome! Great! Captivating! Lovely!

(one superlative for each flash unit you used!)

Not sure what lens you shot the setup/overview shot with, but it looks like a Coke bottle...the 600 on the hummers looks great though!


----------



## rallysman (Aug 1, 2010)

that's just amazing


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 3, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Incredible! Nice! Awesome! Great! Captivating! Lovely!
> (one superlative for each flash unit you used!)
> Not sure what lens you shot the setup/overview shot with, but it looks like a Coke bottle...the 600 on the hummers looks great though!


 
Thanks Derrel, appreciate the comments.......


----------



## Hardrock (Aug 4, 2010)

Unreal! Very nice.:thumbup:


----------



## Art Photographers (Aug 5, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## baturn (Aug 5, 2010)

Someday I'm going to make a photo like any one of these and then I'll give my camera to someone deserving and take up knitting.


----------



## EricD (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing set up...You would think all that gear would freak the little bird out! 

Tight work....spot on focus!  :thumbup:


----------



## tnvol (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow.   Really nice pictures!  Very sharp.


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 7, 2010)

rallysman said:


> that's just amazing


 
Thank you.....


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 7, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> Unreal! Very nice.:thumbup:


 
Thanks.......


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 7, 2010)

Art Photographers said:


> Outstanding!


 
Thank much........


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 10, 2010)

baturn said:


> Someday I'm going to make a photo like any one of these and then I'll give my camera to someone deserving and take up knitting.


 
.......Thanks........


----------



## z06-jim (Aug 10, 2010)

EricD said:


> Amazing set up...You would think all that gear would freak the little bird out!
> Tight work....spot on focus! :thumbup:


 
Thanks Eric,....they were a little skittish at first but quickly accepted the bursts of light.......


----------



## jamesk91 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow, the quality of these is amazing!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 14, 2010)

That's pretty slick, out of curiosity, could you post some 100% crops?


----------

